# PBP: EliteXC/Strikeforce - Baroni vs. Shamrock



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be doing a PBP for this event. It will start in two minutes.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here we go, here comes the hype up.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice opening video, and a shot outside the arena.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> I will be doing a PBP for this event. It will start in two minutes.


Thanks bro.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bill Goldberg on commentary! Sweet. A bunch of sluts were just dancing around on the stage...nice.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Is the PPV on now? Or is the proelite undercard starting now?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> Is the PPV on now? Or is the proelite undercard starting now?


The PPV sir.

Joe Boxer vs. Edson Berto is up next. Berto is a replacement for Krazy Horse.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Bill Goldberg on commentary! Sweet. A bunch of sluts were just dancing around on the stage...nice.


Can't have a good ppv without a Goldberg doing commentary.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is the event


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow the set up for the event is AMAZING. Very Pride like. I like it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Both guys are strikers, so I expect a war in this one.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

At the HP Pavillion, huh. I like it.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Isn't this being rerun on Showtime on the 30th? or next weekend? as dynamite was


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ It's live on Showtime right now. Order it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yamasaki is the ref for this fight.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Had to go for a leak and I missed it.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

can't 

What time is Shamrock Vs Baroni and Cung Le supposed to start?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Very slick heel hook meng. Id like to see this dude against my boy Joe Daddy :thumbsup:


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Buentello looks familiar but I can't remember any of his fights.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

> Had to go for a leak and I missed it.





> Very slick heel hook meng. Id like to see this dude against my boy Joe Daddy


You guys are commenting like everyone is watching. I need a PBP please.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Woodstock said:


> You guys are commenting like everyone is watching. I need a PBP please.



Get with the program man . Its free on the internet :dunno:


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Woodstock said:


> You guys are commenting like everyone is watching. I need a PBP please.


MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*My prediction

Tuff fight to call, ill go with Carter Williams, i see him picking Buentello apart with leg kicks and finishing him off with a TKO stoppage *


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


Thank you.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

That's the Buentello I remember. He's alright. Nice!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*0-1 for me


I got Villasenor by Decision in this one *


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

2-0 for me 


I have Ninja taking it in round 3

Why do the comentators keep calling Ninja Shogun. Idiots


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Now that was a great fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe not.


Ninja Kicks ASS Congrats!!!!!!

3-0


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Damn! Ninja looked so happy to be in the cage! Decent fight.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> Buentello looks familiar but I can't remember any of his fights.


He fought AA at UFC55 and was 3-1 overall


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why are people still booing. That was a good fight


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Maybe not.
> 
> 
> Ninja Kicks ASS Congrats!!!!!!
> ...



*Man good job so far. im 1-2 

Ninja absolutely smashed Villasenor with that right hand. 1st ever Elite MDW Champion Ninja Rua!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why are the commentators claiming that all of the fighters at this event are world class? And how is josh thompson a top LW. Didn't he get kicked in the head by Yves Edwards?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I'll take the punk on this one


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*I gots the punk by sub in this one* :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Same reason WWE commentators claim the superstars are "the best athletes in the world."

They're paid too.  I mean saying how these fighters are mediocre wouldn't bring in a crowd.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very True


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Why are the commentators claiming that all of the fighters at this event are world class? And how is josh thompson a top LW. Didn't he get kicked in the head by Yves Edwards?


because they fought all over the world i assume. and Josh as a top LW can be explained by having only 2 loses. but i can't really defend the commentator calling Ninja "Shogun". I was waiting and waiting for Mauro to correct him


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

4-0

Good Call Punishment 101


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Thx man


hahah look at you 4-0, daaamn

2-2 for me i still got a chance !  Who you got Baroni vs Shamrock ?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cung Le is going to destroy Tony


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> Thx man
> 
> 
> hahah look at you 4-0, daaamn
> ...


I want Baroni to win but I think Shamrock Will win.

IDK I'll have to think about it.

I'll have my decision by the time they both get in the cage.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I want Baroni to win but I think Shamrock Will win.
> 
> IDK I'll have to think about it.
> 
> I'll have my decision by the time they both get in the cage.


*Really ? im the complete opposite, I hope Shamrock rips a limb off, but i got Baroni by TKO 


My prediction CUNG LE SUB*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cung Is getting thrown to the wolves? I think it's the other way around


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cung is just Awesome


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*Very entertaining 1st rd*


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Fryklund should swing for the fences, it seems like his only chance, haha.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

lol at Baroni looking at himself in the mirror.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Baroni seems to really like himself lol

Anyways go CUNG!


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Pretty quick stoppage, not that he had a chance anyway.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cung should be next in line to fight for Rua's title


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Ignore this post.


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

Cung Le looked good today. Really picked Tony apart tonight on his feet.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Cung should be next in line to fight for Rua's title


Ninja Rua? He's 185, Le's 155.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

WoW Cung was very impressive with his stand up.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I think ina flurry, someone could ko Cung. As you saw in his fight, he always tried to get away which is smart, but i dunno bout his chin. Maybe its been tested in Sanshou, i dunno, but if it has then i;m sure he'll be a force.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

LivingDedMan said:


> Ninja Rua? He's 185, Le's 155.


It says on Shitdog he's 183:dunno: 

I think he's middleweight


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

The stream I'm watching this on keeps on skipping. What happened? Why did Dean stop the fight?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anyone else find it odd that the experienced MMA guy didn't try a legit shoot on an undefeated kickboxing/sanshou master?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> It says on Shitdog he's 183:dunno:
> 
> I think he's middleweight



Yeah i know Fryklund fights @ MDW, and i was gunna say theres no way Cung Le is 155lbs


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

sove said:


> The stream I'm watching this on keeps on skipping. What happened? Why did Dean stop the fight?


 Because Frykland was dead. 

It was one too many shots to the body, Frykland doubled over, then Le came in with a couple of punches, a knee, and a right hook that put Frykland on his back. Dean stopped it there, due more to attrition than anything else.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

This is great. Thanks


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be rooting for Frank on this one...yeah he's a duche but (and I'm fine w/ Phil wiining also)...but I want Frank to win in awesome fashion. I miss the classic Frankie. Go Frankie!!!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The power was out at my house for the first 40 minutes. Did Buentello fight, yet?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*Buentello won by 2nd Rd TKO Stoppage*


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

5-0
I think I will take Baroni by 2nd round TKO.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

baroni 1st round ..tko


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Baroni wins by TKO nice and early


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank god herb dean isn't the ref for the main event


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

god the main event is amazing though isnt it.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

lol, holy shit....Baroni is getting whooped, like really whooped. 

It'll be interesting to see if he comes back.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

Youd think Frank would learn not to hit people in the backs of there heads by now.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

PBP!! PBP!! 

Please no "oh my god, that was good..."

"did you see that?"

NO I CANT! WHATS HAPPENING!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank is Bacckkkkk!!!!raise01:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

5-1

Damn.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

That was awesome.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

that was the sickest fight ive seen in a long time. thats defienetly up there in fights of 07-08


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

What The **** Happened!!!


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shamrock is my favorite but I have a new level of respect for Baroni! What a fight! raise01:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Franks stand-up and chin are awesome..:thumb02:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

WAR FRANK!!!!!!!!!

Baronis the f*cking modern day Tank Abbott :thumbsdown:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

After some exchanges on the feet, Baroni went in for a TD but Shamrock stuffed it, Shamrock then took his back and choked him out.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

great second round. note to Frank: Learn the rules.

I want a rematch! not because there was doubt, but because that was an exciting fight.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i like how Frank motioned in the first minute, your going to take a nap Phil LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

i want baroni to retire, honestly10-8 come on bud time to pack er in.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

My god... Baroni's eyes were open when he went out. That was kind of scary.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

ok...Frank bandwagon is all set-up now..."exciting and new...come aboard where expecting you"


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Phil Jabroni is shit


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Dana is probably shittin'kittens right now.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Shamrock looked pretty good, why's he acting like he's near death right now though?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Guys, we need someone to make gif's of everything Frank did, the peace sign, the sleep sign, kicking baroni off him etc.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

CroKid said:


> i want baroni to retire, honestly10-8 come on bud time to pack er in.


Losing to most of the fighters he has lost to is nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

buo said:


> ok...Frank bandwagon is all set-up now..."exciting and new...come aboard where experting you"


man ive always been on his bandwagon! all u guys know this! i knew frank was gonna beat the shit out of phil!:thumb02: raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Frank, I hate Frank, then I love Frank, then I hate Frank.

I cannot make up my mind. The guy is one of the most wishy washy guys around, but that was a damn good performance from him, and maybe, just maybe, he's serious about this here fight game.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Ortiz vs Frank 2 make it happen, Dana


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like it was really exciting, I had to miss this PPV cause my time schedule is slim, I'll prolly watch it on sunday unless someone has a video up asap :thumbsup:


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> man ive always been on his bandwagon! all u guys know this! i knew frank was gonna beat the shit out of phil!:thumb02: raise01:


Im in the same boat as you are, go Frank!


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> I love Frank, I hate Frank, then I love Frank, then I hate Frank.
> 
> I cannot make up my mind. The guy is one of the most wishy washy guys around, but that was a damn good performance from him, and maybe, just maybe, he's serious about this here fight game.


i love frank lol. i cant hate him, never have and never will. u shouldnt hate him either damone. u know me and you were always supportive of him on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

green teabagger said:


> Im in the same boat as you are, go Frank!


hell yeah man!:thumb02:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

buo said:


> Ortiz vs Frank 2 make it happen, Dana



Man that would be a complete mauling nowadays , a green Tito Ortiz beat a PRIME Frank Shamrock for 4 rds, Shamrock wouldnt last a RD with Tito at this time, he should stay at MDW and keep taking on guys like Baroni.

Shamrock vs Cung Le would be nice to see too


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn right we were, TKO. The man will always remain my favorite fighter.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's hard for Frank to sell himself as a sportsmanlike "artist" when he's pulling gestures off like that in the cage. Either way watching Frank win impressively has to take everyone back. He looked great, especially if his acl and mcl are both damaged. At the end of the day I'm still pissed that he left the prime of his career.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

video link?


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Damn right we were, TKO. The man will always remain my favorite fighter.


yes, same here!


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Losing to most of the fighters he has lost to is nothing to be ashamed about.


other than Pete Sell he has lost to top competition. no way is Baroni done. One hell of a performance by Frank tonight, looked like he would have beat almost anyone this night. Would now be a good time to throw out the "Baroni didn't look like himself" excuse?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Frank took Baroni's shots and picked him apart. It's kind of a let down though when you know Cung Le may be the best opponent Frank might face (outside Ninja Rua).


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hell, Frank Shamrock didn't look like himself. He looked tired in the opening of the first round, was un-easy and awkward looking on his feet, and he still dropped Baroni like a sack of potatoes. Although his takedown defense was non-existant in this fight, his striking looked top notch. 

Look for the Frank Shamrock bandwagon to fatten up.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank's striking looked really good in the Renzo fight, too. Very crisp.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm not as familiar with most of Frank's MMA fights as you are, Damone. So, in his past fights, has his takedown defense always been the most questionable part of his game?

I know they say Frank Shamrock was one of the few 'complete' fighters of that era, but I'm curious as to whether his knee injury hindered his takedown defense ability, or if it just stinks.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> Man that would be a complete mauling nowadays , a green Tito Ortiz beat a PRIME Frank Shamrock for 4 rds, Shamrock wouldnt last a RD with Tito at this time, he should stay at MDW and keep taking on guys like Baroni.


 Don't you think the avatar and signature are enough to get your point across?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I'm not as familiar with most of Frank's MMA fights as you are, Damone. So, in his past fights, has his takedown defense always been the most questionable part of his game?
> 
> I know they say Frank Shamrock was one of the few 'complete' fighters of that era, but I'm curious as to whether his knee injury hindered his takedown defense ability, or if it just stinks.


Yep, TheJame, takedown defense has always been Frank's glaring flaw. Tito took him down at will, Horn caught one of his legkicks and threw him down like he was nothing, Pardoe took him down easily, and Jackson took him down easily. Frank pretty much relied on his good striking, good ground game, and great cardio. Frank picks things up so easily, so I'm sort of surprised to see how bad his TD defense was/is. Though, to be fair, Frank fought bigger guys.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Don't you think the avatar and signature are enough to get your point across?


blow me b!tch


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

oh yeah i almost forgot that this fight was for the strikeforce middleweight belt and that now frank is the first strikeforce mw champ! how sweet is that:thumb02: time for a long reign we hope


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Congratulations Frank Shamrock! Man, I am so amped that he won. Before the fight, I was getting real nervous because I really wanted him to have a good showing, and man, he's still got it! 

I'll be honest... I thought that fight was over in the first round. Frank hurt Baroni, and hurt him bad, and then when they hit the ground, Baroni turned his head at the last minute and caught two punches to the back of the head. Personally, I think with just a few you should get a warning, especially when Frank had him on the brink. Give Frank a warning and let him finish the fight. Ahh well, letting it go on proved Frank deserved it. Great fight, and I've gotta say, I'm really loving everything about Elite XC - Good fights, GREAT presentation. Reminds me of Pride with a ring.

Anyways, anyone know what Frank said post fight? I didn't get to see that, and am curious to know what he said.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I read somewhere that this will be rerun on the 30th or something on showtime? is that true?:thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

**** what a good scrap!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> blow me b!tch


Your silly, Frank let Tito take him down and "pound" him on purpose, so he could gas himself out. Everyone knows that.


Oh an BTW this is without a doubt THE WORST play by play thread I have ever seen in my life. I was busy tonight so I came on here to read the play by play since I figured ol' Brownpimp88 would do a good job but nope. The last thing you said in this thread was something about who was reffing, then I start reading 11 pages of spoilers basically, and brownpimp is nowhere to be seen. I wanted to read a PLAY BY PLAY, not a whole shitload of people posting the final results! If I wanted the final results I woulda just went to the sherdog or proelite homepage. I wanted play by play damnit, the whole point of play by play is to simulate the experience of watching it live. :thumbsdown:


----------



## fightfreak (Oct 4, 2006)

*crap talking punk*

Phil Jabroni should be embarrassed with the shit he was talking, Shamrock was betting the F**ck out of him and laughing at his punches, jabroni had no answer to shamrock and got his face smashed in. Frank did all this with a torn acl and mcl, unbeleiveable, awsome fight, next I would like to see Frank smash Tito......raise01: :thumb01: :sarcastic10:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> blow me b!tch


 Do you get headaches when you try to use your brain?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Oh an BTW this is without a doubt THE WORST play by play thread I have ever seen in my life. I was busy tonight so I came on here to read the play by play since I figured ol' Brownpimp88 would do a good job but nope. The last thing you said in this thread was something about who was reffing, then I start reading 11 pages of spoilers basically, and brownpimp is nowhere to be seen. I wanted to read a PLAY BY PLAY, not a whole shitload of people posting the final results! If I wanted the final results I woulda just went to the sherdog or proelite homepage. I wanted play by play damnit, the whole point of play by play is to simulate the experience of watching it live. :thumbsdown:


Your cheap ass should've thrown down the money for this event, WouldLuv. Every fight brought some type of excitement. It was easily worth it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Your cheap ass should've thrown down the money for this event, WouldLuv. Every fight brought some type of excitement. It was easily worth it.


I know man I am cheap lately because I had to miss a full week of work!  I got a kid to feed mayne


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

If you had kept it in your pants, you could've seen Shamrock whomp a fool. 

It's called sacrifice, WouldLuv.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> If you had kept it in your pants, you could've seen Shamrock whomp a fool.
> 
> It's called sacrifice, WouldLuv.


:bored01:  I'll watch it tomorrow or Monday on THE INTERNET cuz i got CABLE. I sacrificed my HBO/Showtime package for high speed cable internet connection. Hehehe.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, at least I don't have to change shitty diapers while I wait a half hour for a song to download. 

I make sacrifices, buddy!


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

TheJame said:


> Well, at least I don't have to change shitty diapers while I wait a half hour for a song to download.
> 
> I make sacrifices, buddy!


Half an hour for 3-6mb to dl? That's some slow ass internet, son. 

Also, stop pretending to "grandstand". The guy has a ******* kid to take care of. 

People > commodities , you idiot


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

^^It's alright bro we are just messin around. TheJame is cool.


And I don't change shitty diapers, that's what the WIFE is for :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I believe TheJame was just joking around with WL2FU.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> ^^It's alright bro we are just messin around. TheJame is cool.
> 
> 
> And I don't change shitty diapers, that's what the WIFE is for :thumb02:


^^ kk... hard to tell on the net

Very manly second point. :thumb02:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

When the commodity is Frank Shamrock knocking fools out (which doesn't happen often enough), I'd pick the commodity. 

And yeah, we were just playing. No need for name calling.


----------

